

The Essence of Google Dart: Building Applications, Snapshots, Isolates - colin_jack
http://www.infoq.com/articles/google-dart

======
drdaeman
> Using static type information in Dart doesn't help with the runtime code for
> several reasons. One is: the types the developer specifieѕ have no impact on
> the semantics at all

I wonder if string concatenation, set union and integer addition are not
totally distinct cases worth optimizing.

> and, as a matter of fact, they can be totally incorrect.

And this is where Dart starts to feel _really wrong_.

------
FrancescoRizzi
Much more interesting than the early (over-) reactions we saw last week. This
one puts Dart in a sensible context. Thanks

